# Hot Spots in Luxemburg?



## Vince (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit gehe ich gehäuft zum Angeln an die Grenzgewässer von Luxemburg (Mosel, Sauer). Ich bin im Bereich zwischen Wasserbillig/Oberbillig und Wormeldange/Wincheringen unterwegs. Allerdings wollte sich bisher kein richtiger Erfolg einstellen. Auch an diesem Wochenende mit 3 Personen (sprich 6 Ruten) wollte uns nichts gelingen. Ausser zwei zaghaften Bissen war nichts zu verzeichnen. So langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, es gibt keine Fische mehr. 

Wer hat einige Tips zu HotSpots und brauchbaren Montagen für die Mosel in diesem Bereich bzw. an den Grenzgewässern ?


----------



## Vince (28. September 2005)

*AW: Hot Spots in Luxemburg?*

Keine ne Ahnung ?


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hot Spots in Luxemburg?*

zuitzurzurzuz


----------



## Pannenfischer (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hot Spots in Luxemburg?*

Hallo Bass!
War auch schon öfter in deiner Nähe, an der Mosel oder Sauer angeln ,bei Perl/Besch oder unterhalb von Bollendorf bei einem kleinen Campingplatz,komme leider nicht mehr auf den Ortsnamen.Schöne Fische und 
schöne Gegend.
Schwebsingen ist das der deutsche Namen für Schwebsange,wenn ja,weiß
ich wo das ist.

"magst du barsch dort wirst du in einer gewissen periode mit der ''toc'' einige tage lang bis zu hundert barsche am tag fangen". 

"toc"was bedeutet das?

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## **bass** (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hot Spots in Luxemburg?*

hdfghdghdgh


----------



## Pannenfischer (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hot Spots in Luxemburg?*

Hallo bass!
Danke für deine Ausführungen,werde mich bestimmt mal dort blicken
lassen,sobald ich mir Zeit machen kann.

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------

